# The Man Who Quit Money



## godsahn (May 3, 2012)

http://www.bangersandnash.com/hey-fool/the-man-who-quit-money/

This sort of story has always appealed to me. The kind that inspire me to think a little differently, maybe change my approach to life, even if only by a fraction of a degree. This dude is maybe a little too extreme for me, I don’t really want to be living in a cave - unless that cave is on a remote island off the Indonesian mainland, spitting distance from a perfect right, but he’s inspiring none the less. He gave up money, and has been living without it for years.


​(_more_)

The American Who Quit Money To Live In A Cave from David Eckenrode on Vimeo.
Mark Sundeen, the author of book, ‘The Man Who Quit Money’ is a soulful journey into the spirit of Daniel Suelo. Suelo, gave up on money in 2000. He walked into a phone booth, pulled out 30 dollars and left it. Twelve years later, Suelo still does not have a personal i.d. bank accounts, a modern home, does not take money, or live off of federal welfare. Suelo, lives in caves in the canyon lands outside of Moab, UT. Suelo, harvests wild foods, eats roadkill, and dumpster dives. Suelo, is not an isolationist, he still is very active in the Moab community SE Utah politics and he is an active blogger.​Reminds me of the Emptying My Backpack piece I wrote a while ago, just, a lot more extreme.


----------



## dharma bum (May 3, 2012)

i read an article on this guy a few years back. pretty interesting


----------



## dolittle (May 3, 2012)

There is a thread on here someplace about this guy. It was an interesting descusion with a link to an article with pic's.


----------



## dharma bum (May 3, 2012)

dolittle said:


> There is a thread on here someplace about this guy. It was an interesting descusion with a link to an article with pic's.


 
i posted that. don't remember when or where, but it's been a while. this is a different article though


----------



## godsahn (May 4, 2012)

taken from yahoo today: 
*Can Going Without Money Hurt the Economy? One Man's Quest to Be Penniless*

http://gma.yahoo.com/going-without-...ans-quest-211049892--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Kim Chee (May 4, 2012)

I went without money/government assistance for several years. I survived in much the same way as I do now except I didn't do any recycling, sign flying or day labor. If I found cash on the ground, sometimes I'd leave it. I did find a few twenties and treated myself to a nice Korean barbecue. Having a little cash definitely makes things less difficult.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 23, 2012)

I didn't know what to expect but the guy is obviously really intelligent and has a very strong perspective. Great interview.


----------



## Just Jen (Feb 5, 2013)

I remember hearing about this guy when I read 'The Moneyless Man' by Mark Boyle [interesting read, some good tips, extremely preachy though]...will have to read up on Daniel Suelo, sounds really interesting.


----------



## rails2rails (Feb 5, 2013)

Psst... there are people doing this all over the country, maybe not always in caves but similar circumstances. Not taking money or sponging off of public benefits when one is capable of work should be everyone's goal. Some of us don't have daddies credit card to pay our way.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 15, 2013)

my idea of a social sponge would be a woman who has 5 kids and is pregnant with another, so she can get another check coming in. the kids sitting with a sad look to guilt change from people so they can drink booze everynight. people who steal. people who sell drugs to children (real drugs like meth, not pot) so they get hooked for years to come... i believe most people know in their hearts,( at least if thyve ever read at the very least Genesis ) that living outside the cities is a way to keep yourself away from sinful people... eating, sleeping, bathing, and getting around, using your own feet and prayers, wihtout deception or lies. Thus, ending the chain of rape. So for those of us who have ever had a hamburger handed to us while we were just walking down the road thinking, "man, im hungry", i think weve got it down. Prayer is powerful, even if you dont use the word "prayer" to explain the extreme power of the words you think and speak.

"From the fruit of a man's mouth his stomach is satisfied; he is satisfied by the yield of his lips."
-Proverbs 18:20


----------



## skillpore (Dec 27, 2014)

Heres his blog: http://zerocurrency.blogspot.com/


----------

